# streaming from other Tivo box laggy??



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

Anybody know who my Tivo Bolt would be Laggy when streaming shows from Tivo Ramio? It's not just when it first starts up (like when buffering) Internet is 119Mbps. Wireless is 5G. I'm not downloading or uploading anything else. I have no problems when streaming from Tivo apps (hulu, netflix, plex) How do i know if it's using the MoCHA connection?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Yamboo31 said:


> Anybody know who my Tivo Bolt would be Laggy when streaming shows from Tivo Ramio? It's not just when it first starts up (like when buffering) Internet is 119Mbps. Wireless is 5G. I'm not downloading or uploading anything else. I have no problems when streaming from Tivo apps (hulu, netflix, plex) How do i know if it's using the MoCHA connection?


All the streaming apps are optimized for their video to be played via WiFi, TiVo to TiVo streaming is not optimized for this. Hook them up via Ethernet or MoCA and you'll see much improvement. And yes there will be 100 people who tell you "I use WiFi for my TiVos and it's just fine" but the results can be variable depending on your network.

If you are using WiFi you are not using MoCA.


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

How do i use MoCA, and what do i need?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yamboo31 said:


> Anybody know who my Tivo Bolt would be Laggy when streaming shows from Tivo Ramio? It's not just when it first starts up (like when buffering) Internet is 119Mbps. Wireless is 5G. I'm not downloading or uploading anything else. I have no problems when streaming from Tivo apps (hulu, netflix, plex) How do i know if it's using the MoCHA connection?


Streaming within your network, like between two TiVo units, has nothing to do with your internet. It's just your router getting packets and sending packets. One culprit can be the QoS setting of your router. Turn it off. There is no buffering. The internal wireless on a Roamio is very poor, unable to drive a Mini. If you really need to stream from a Roamio, consider a wireless bridge. Some good models are DAP-1650, WUMC710, RE6500 and others. You would know if MoCA is being used if you bought a MoCA bridge and use coax, not wireless.


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

QoS is not turned on on my router.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yamboo31 said:


> QoS is not turned on on my router.


Just to be sure, your Roamio is running TE4? I can test either TE3 or TE4. I have a Mini VOX and an A93 Mini that both stream from a Roamio. All are using a wireless bridge since they stutter when the host is wireless.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Yamboo31 said:


> How do i use MoCA, and what do i need?


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Yamboo31 said:


> Anybody know who my Tivo Bolt would be Laggy when streaming shows from Tivo Ramio? It's not just when it first starts up (like when buffering) Internet is 119Mbps. Wireless is 5G. I'm not downloading or uploading anything else. I have no problems when streaming from Tivo apps (hulu, netflix, plex) How do i know if it's using the MoCHA connection?


My networked Roamio Pro has always experienced lag and spinning blue circle to/from other TiVo boxes. Bolt+, Premiere XL and Premiere XL4 do not experience the level of lag that the Roamio does. I have moved the Roamio to other location on the network but no improvement. I'm convinced that its a Roamio issue. Roamio is working fine so I accept waiting up to 30 seconds for it to respond.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yamboo31 said:


> Wireless is 5G.


Cell phones can use 5G. WiFi can be 2.4GHz or 5GHz. It can be confusing. I'm going to assume it's 802.11ac 5GHz.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

If you search the forum here on MoCA you will see many posts with details on how to set up a MoCA network.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> If you search the forum here on MoCA you will see many posts with details on how to set up a MoCA network.


You know what's weird? I have a Roamio OTA with TE4. I am able to stream from it to another TE3 Roamio and its Mini VOX using the internal wireless of the TE4 Roamio. I guess they changed something. I need to test more.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yamboo31 said:


> my Tivo Bolt would be Laggy when streaming shows from Tivo Ramio?


Can you provide the specific model numbers for your BOLT and Roamio? (see this page, and the backside of each unit)

Are you using them for cable or OTA antenna tuning?



Yamboo31 said:


> How do i use MoCA, and what do i need?





xberk said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help


More MoCA background info >here<.

That reading should help get you up to speed on what you'd need to do to network the boxes using MoCA; however, if you were looking for specific suggestions for your setup, then you'd need to provide more details on how your boxes are currently connected via coax, between locations and how they connect to the signal source, and using what coax components; as well as how your Internet connection is established and how/whether this location has coax connectivity to the shared coax plant, or if any TiVo boxes can be networked via Ethernet. Text description is helpful, a diagram, however rough, even more. (see attached for an example, for inspiration)





​


Sparky1234 said:


> My networked Roamio Pro has always experienced lag and spinning blue circle to/from other TiVo boxes. Bolt+, Premiere XL and Premiere XL4 do not experience the level of lag that the Roamio does. I have moved the Roamio to other location on the network but no improvement. I'm convinced that its a Roamio issue. Roamio is working fine so I accept waiting up to 30 seconds for it to respond.


This is not close to normal, but accepting it is up to @Sparky1234.


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Just to be sure, your Roamio is running TE4? I can test either TE3 or TE4. I have a Mini VOX and an A93 Mini that both stream from a Roamio. All are using a wireless bridge since they stutter when the host is wireless.


not sure what you mean by TE3 or TE4?


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Cell phones can use 5G. WiFi can be 2.4GHz or 5GHz. It can be confusing. I'm going to assume it's 802.11ac 5GHz.


 I know, i meant 5GHz


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yamboo31 said:


> not sure what you mean by TE3 or TE4?


When you hit the TiVo button, it will display "TiVo Central" on TE3. It will display "Home" on TE4.

Could you be more specific when you say "laggy"? Thanks.


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> When you hit the TiVo button, it will display "TiVo Central" on TE3. It will display "Home" on TE4.
> 
> Could you be more specific when you say "laggy"? Thanks.


It said's Tivo Home so it must be TE4. Are you by any chance referring to the software version? Hydro vs old tivo software.

by laggy i mean it acts like it's buffering. playing a bit, then pausing for a second, then playing more. but it does it rapidly.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yamboo31 said:


> It said's Tivo Home so it must be TE4. Are you by any chance referring to the software version? Hydro vs old tivo software.
> by laggy i mean it acts like it's buffering. playing a bit, then pausing for a second, then playing more. but it does it rapidly.


Thanks. I just used my Roamio OTA in wireless mode and was able to watch recordings from other Roamio units. I used a Mini VOX to watch live TV from the same Roamio. I speculate there is a network problem. MoCA may be your best solution. I don't use it, but it is the most solid solution.


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

I suspect there's NOT a network problem, and that's it's JUNK Tivo Bolt box. I've had a Tivo Roamio for a couple years and never had a problem with streaming. not only can i not stream from one box to another, but now it wont even connect to Tivo (keeps giving me C133 error) but when i test the connection everything is ok. It wont stream live channels on online.tivo.com it gives me mituiple errors, from signal on channel is too weak to "Can’t Watch Live TV Now Live TV is currently not available, because someone is streaming Live TV on another device. However, you can still watch recordings from My Shows."


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yamboo31 said:


> I suspect there's NOT a network problem, and that's it's JUNK Tivo Bolt box.


So don't live with the misery.

Buyer/Seller Area


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> So don't live with the misery.
> 
> Buyer/Seller Area


not much of a choice seems how no others companies want to compete with tivo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Yamboo31 said:


> I suspect there's NOT a network problem, and that's it's JUNK Tivo Bolt box. I've had a Tivo Roamio for a couple years and never had a problem with streaming. not only can i not stream from one box to another, but now it wont even connect to Tivo (keeps giving me C133 error) but when i test the connection everything is ok. It wont stream live channels on online.tivo.com it gives me mituiple errors, from signal on channel is too weak to "Can't Watch Live TV Now Live TV is currently not available, because someone is streaming Live TV on another device. However, you can still watch recordings from My Shows."


Check your network wiring and wall connectors.


----------

